# Dark Nails



## AnnaBelle (Dec 30, 2006)

Do my nails look okay? I really love the dark nail look, but I don't want to look to over the top.

The polish is NYC (New York Color) in Cognac Sparkle.


----------



## YoursEvermore (Dec 30, 2006)

:bigeyes2: Look at that *rock*!!!

Oh, the nails are pretty, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not over the top at all.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks! The fiancee paid $35.00 for it from Emitations.com I don't like to wear my real ring out, because it's a little loose and I'm always afraid I'm going to lose it! lol


----------



## YoursEvermore (Dec 30, 2006)

Can you get it resized? If not, you should look at having sizing beads/balls put on your ring. I don't have any, but I know lots of girls that do and they work wonders. You don't notice anything different and then you get to wear your ring. :laughing:


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 30, 2006)

We're thinking about getting it resized but I've been losing a lot of weight recently. I started when I weighed 155lbs and I am down to 137lbs in 8 months. I have been losing it like crazy out of my hands. Besides, I like my fakies too! lol My real ring is a princess cut, and it's really pretty, but I like to have variation in my styles without having a fortune invested in it. lol I hope that made some sense.


----------



## YoursEvermore (Dec 30, 2006)

Totally understand!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And congrats on the weight loss!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks! I hope at this time next year I'll be 120lbs! Only 17 more to go! lol


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 30, 2006)

they look so cute!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 30, 2006)

i love it

and it look great on you


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 30, 2006)

Your nails look great Anna! My aunt picked me up the LAST OPI Black Onyx, and then I was lucky enough to find someone who is selling me Chanel Noir Ceramic (repromote of Black Satin) and Vamp for retail! Hello! I can't wait to get them all!


----------



## David (Dec 30, 2006)

I think dark polish on short nails looks sooooooo good. Plus it goes well with your skin tone. I think they're very pretty, and I love the color.


----------



## han (Dec 30, 2006)

i agree.. looks very pretty on your nails


----------



## Sonia_K (Dec 30, 2006)

Dark nails look good in the winter time. I like the color.


----------



## ms_sunlight (Dec 30, 2006)

If you've got very short nails a darker colour looks best I think. That shade is very pretty! I'd certainly wear it.


----------



## Momo (Dec 30, 2006)

I never really liked dark nails but at least it's not jet black.


----------



## princess_20 (Jan 4, 2007)

They look beautiful


----------



## jeansguyokc (Jan 4, 2007)

Dark colors are in for fall/winter according to all the mags. They look great.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Jan 4, 2007)

There is nothing over the top about those nails. They look perfect.


----------



## AquaBlu (Jan 5, 2007)

I think that shade looks wonderful with your skin tone/color. Not over the top at all, very classic looking.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 5, 2007)

it looks great!


----------



## lady.stardust (Jan 5, 2007)

Looks really good.


----------



## Miss World (Jan 5, 2007)

I like the color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I really love that color, but I need to redo them. They are starting to chip.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 7, 2007)

They look beautiful! I love dark nails.


----------



## boki (Jan 9, 2007)

I like this color....looks nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mahawi (Jan 20, 2007)

it is nice


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 20, 2007)

I like it! I'm not a fan of dark colors on me, usually I stick with pale matte pinks if anything, I'm so boring, lol! Make sure you get a super good buffer, it'll make your nails look ten times prettier with the bold color!!!!


----------

